# Voice Recorder Problem [FROM:Mac]



## vbchristine (Mar 8, 2013)

I recorded a voice note file on my ipad for school and when I went to play it back it wouldn't load on my ipad and would not play on itunes when i connected to the computer. I tried converting the m4a format its showing up as but it's saying that it's missing the moov atom file. Is there any way to retrieve this recording without that file or replace it?


----------

